# Favorite Youtube Cooking Channel?



## agp (Nov 29, 2018)

What's your favorite Youtube cooking channel? I'm looking for new things to watch/learn while eating


----------



## MrHiggins (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruno Albouze is pretty cool.


----------



## Burtini (Nov 29, 2018)

Almazan Kitchen. Two Serbian guys who cook everything over a campfire. I've been watching them for well over a year now and the production value just keeps getting better and better. They also handforge and sell their own knife which would be best described as a super tall santoku.


----------



## Jon-cal (Nov 30, 2018)

It’s Alive with Brad from Bon Appetit. 
Matty Matheson. 
Binging with Babish. 
Sous vide Everything.

I don’t know how much serious instruction you’ll get out of any of that but they’re all pretty entertaining.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 30, 2018)

I enjoy this guy...but mainly for his knife work. He does some pretty impressive stuff with simple stainless sujihiki $160ish beater knives. Also I love that his thinning scratch patterns are visible on most of the knives he uses.
https://www.youtube.com/user/NoVeKitchenAndBar


----------



## Jon-cal (Nov 30, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I enjoy this guy...but mainly for his knife work. He does some pretty impressive stuff with simple stainless sujihiki $160ish beater knives. Also I love that his thinning scratch patterns are visible on most of the knives he uses.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/NoVeKitchenAndBar



Yeah I watch that one some too. The guy doing the filming is usually pretty annoying but the chef is pretty interesting. There was one a while back where he was preparing eel that was pretty good.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 30, 2018)

Bon Appetit
Foodwishes
Bruno Albouze
Kenji Lopez
Eater Omakase series


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 30, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Bon Appetit
> Foodwishes
> Bruno Albouze
> Kenji Lopez
> Eater Omakase series


Exactly the same for me. Kenji hasn't posted in a while sadly.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll add Jun's Kitchen...especially if you like cats.
https://www.youtube.com/user/JunsKitchen


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2018)

Jon-cal said:


> It’s Alive with Brad from Bon Appetit.
> Binging with Babish.



+1 on these


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 30, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Also I love that his thinning scratch patterns are visible on most of the knives he uses.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/NoVeKitchenAndBar



I prefer the aesthetics of a thinned/scratched knife...shows the knives are not destined for BST


----------



## pleue (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-j7LP4at37y3uNTdWLq-vQ


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 30, 2018)

parbaked said:


> I'll add Jun's Kitchen...especially if you like cats.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/JunsKitchen


Hells yes to both Jun and the cats. They're more polite than my brothers. His rusty knife restoration video made me buy a couple just as bad, I'll be sharing the pics of those when I'm done with them


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 30, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Bon Appetit
> Foodwishes
> Bruno Albouze
> Kenji Lopez
> Eater Omakase series



What about cooking with jack lol [emoji23]



parbaked said:


> I'll add Jun's Kitchen...especially if you like cats.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/JunsKitchen



One of my favourite [emoji76]


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 30, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> What about cooking with jack lol [emoji23]



Too sad now that he has an arm that doesn't work.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 30, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Too sad now that he has an arm that doesn't work.



Hmm i must’ve missed that…


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 30, 2018)

He had a stroke back in June. Something about too much free bacon....


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeKWgImK1RAD9IGjWZqxmIw


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 21, 2019)

I’m enjoying sous vide everything recently.


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 21, 2019)

kdeleon said:


> I’m enjoying sous vide everything recently.



Yeah I watch that one. They’re a bit goofy but they make some decent looking stuff


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 21, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> Yeah I watch that one. They’re a bit goofy but they make some decent looking stuff



To be honest, I usually like the entertainment more than the teaching. Or good to get some inspiration to start off on something new.


----------



## orangehero (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/user/ad0s1/videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHK357UDDmL6EMTb4YPE7ew/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/markovicsrdjan1/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/TravelThirstyBlog/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/americastestkitchen/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/StellaCulinary/videos


----------

